# Beerfest 2008



## Mark Leathem (13/12/07)

*Beerfest 2008
Competition Details & Judge Registration*​
The Melbourne Brewers is once again running Beerfest at Grand Ridge Brewery, Mirboo North, Victoria from Friday 8th February to Sunday 10th February 2008. 

The are 8 Categories, covering most Beer Styles. Full details of the comp can be found at www.beerefest.org.au, including, sponsors, Entry Details/Form & info on how to register for judging. There are some great prizes on offer - check it out.

*Judges & Stewards* 

Melbourne Brewers are now asking brewers who would like to judge or steward at Beerfest to register with the Convener at [email protected] The information reqd when registering and the judging timetable is included on the Beerfest website. 

All Home Brew comps rely on brewing clubs members and independent brewers to support comps by judging and/or stewarding. So, if you live in Victoria come along and get involved - youll learn a lot and it's a good weekend away.


Mark Leathem
Club Secretary
The Melbourne Brewers


----------



## chovain (23/1/08)

I'm going to be making the trip down there for this, so hope the judges leave don't hog *all* the beer! 

Will I be seeing many other AHBers down there?


----------



## Oblomov (23/1/08)

Mark Leathem said:


> www.beerefest.org.au


That should be www.beerfest.org.au (skip the extra e)


----------



## WillM (24/1/08)

Does anyone know of any Sydney drop off points other than Australia Post?


----------



## chovain (24/1/08)

WillM said:


> Does anyone know of any Sydney drop off points other than Australia Post?


I don't think there are any. I posted my entries - Just packed them in _lots_ of bubble wrap. I pity whoever has to unwrap it .


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/1/08)

Mark Chovain said:


> I'm going to be making the trip down there for this, so hope the judges leave don't hog *all* the beer!
> 
> Will I be seeing many other AHBers down there?



I'll be there Mark.

There are at least another 4 or AHBer's who are also Melbourne Brewers. Probably even more from other clubs.

The more the merrier.

I'm sure we be able to put some beer aside for our interstate guests. 

If you want to be really sure, try get yourself on the steward and/or judging roster.

There is always plenty of beer flowing, and usually a spit roast on Saturday night.

5 more days to get you entries in guys.


----------



## Tony (24/1/08)

WillM said:


> Does anyone know of any Sydney drop off points other than Australia Post?



:lol: wait till you get your glass trophies posted back to you. Hope your good with super glue...... mine went in the bin  

youve gotta love Aussie post............... NOT!

cheers


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/1/08)

Tony said:


> :lol: wait till you get your glass trophies posted back to you. Hope your good with super glue...... mine went in the bin
> 
> youve gotta love Aussie post............... NOT!
> 
> cheers



Did you let the organisers know Tony? ... maybe they can use some of that new fangled bubble wrap when posting trophies this year


----------



## chovain (25/1/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> I'll be there Mark. There are at least another 4 or AHBer's who are also Melbourne Brewers. Probably even more from other clubs.
> 
> The more the merrier.
> 
> I'm sure we be able to put some beer aside for our interstate guests. If you want to be really sure, try get yourself on the steward and/or judging roster.



Excellent - I'll drop Mr Leathem a note to see what help I can provide. SWMBO is coming along too, so hopefully I can talk her into helping out too .


----------



## Wardhog (25/1/08)

I'm pretty sure I'll be part of the Worthogs contingent making their way down there for a look. Have to check that the guy who said I could hook a ride with him is still happy for me to do so.

Planning has been pretty poor for this event on my behalf, I don't have a beer ready for it.


----------



## Mark Leathem (25/2/08)

In case you werent aware, the results of Beefest 2008 can be found on the BF website: www.beerfest.org.au. 

Congratulations to the major Award winners and the guys that placed in the 8 Categories.

The event was successful and enjoyable for the guys that travelled to Grand Ridge Brewery, Mirboo North. A feature of this year's comp. was the number of brewers (Brewing Club Members and "independent" brewers) who turned up to judge or assist in other ways. Thanks to all concerned - this certainly made the event much easier to organise.

Judging sheets (for non-placegetters) were posted last week. I'm in the process of posting trophies (after carefully wrapping with protective shock absorbing materials!) Think I'll be looking at flat, unbreakable trophies next year. 

Mark
Melbourne Brewers


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/2/08)

Well done Vlad, taking on them Easterners


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/2/08)

Just got my judging sheets back today. I must say I say a bit surprised to see comments about my APA (cap marked APA with entry form attached) and Scottish Ale (cap marked SA with entry form attached). 

Comments APA No hops aroma or flavour, too dark for style, vary good beer just not to style.

Comments Scottish Ale Good APA, enter in different category, could score well in pale ale category.

I think you get the picture. Please note I am not complaining as the judges comments (style aside) told me my beer was good so I know Im on the right track and thats what is important to me.

The moral to this story? Clearly mark your bottles (as advised by one of the judges).


----------



## daryl5412 (25/2/08)

Also had a similar experience!!! there was an extra comment on the bottom of my judging sheet that said the steward presented my entry as an IPA, which it was an American Pale Ale. No wonder the comments were "lacks the hop caracter of a true IPA"

Anyway all good feedback, and yes mark your entries clearly!!!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (25/2/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Well done Vlad, taking on them Easterners




Thanks GL, it was a bit lonely though.


----------



## reVoxAHB (26/2/08)

I wanted to chime in to say I'm suitably impressed with the feedback, level of judging and comments that I received with my '08 submission. 

I'm between gear atm but with what I have around, brewed a California Common that went to comp. My setup/gear was shonky at best; new mongolian that I later learned i'd choked, new kettle, no valve so had to rack from side (stuck countless times with flowers, even after whirlpooling), didn't have a suitable chiller and no chilled for the first time in 10 years. If I had to rate the beer compared to what I normally produce, I would've put it at 5/10.. maybe 5.5 tops. Not a bad beer, clean and without faults, but no where near the same league (quality) as my house APA, Weizen, recent Roggenbier etc. etc. 

Adding to that, as I was filling out the entry form I read, 'Would you be willing to submit a copy of your recipe if required' to which I checked YES. Figured I'd better dig it up, just in case. Was mulling it over and realised I'd simply forgotten 2 ingredients (flaked oats, flaked/torrified wheat) !! It was a spontaneous brew day in 38C heat, and generally not being organised and scattered, I just overlooked it :huh: 

Figured, what the hell.. I'll put it to comp, anyway. It was the only beer I had around the house at the time and I wasn't entering to win or for points, more just for feedback, fun and to be a part of Beerfest.

Beer came back a 34/50 with overall comments of: a nice beer with good finish but low on malt and esters for style. With this much bitterness, could've used more malt body to balance (+ heaps of addl. comments).

To me, the beer was properly scored against style guidelines and where I put it (and slightly higher). Mark Hibberd nailed it- his comments, especially, were spot on.

In regard to the labelling of your caps, pick up an Extra Fine Point permanent Sharpie. It will run you a $5'er and if only used on caps will last years. I was able to write my full name and calif. common on cap, quite legibly.

Cheers to Mark and the volunteering judges. 

reVox


----------

